# Bill would spell out how turkey funds used



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/michigan/news/article_789f6ec2-eaad-11e0-801f-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear that. Funds are constantly just disappearing and reappearing when they see fit for political reasons. I hope someone keeps a more focused watch on our sportsman's money.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When I saw it I thought of you Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Matt. Basically it's written so someone can be held accountable. They tried to jack up the price of our licenses last year by 35-60% because of a shortage of money. Lo and behold after that was voted down, someone found a surplus of $11 million. Imagine that huh ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee I wonder whose pockets that 11 mil. was going to line ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Thanks Matt. Basically it's written so someone can be held accountable. They tried to jack up the price of our licenses last year by 35-60% because of a shortage of money. Lo and behold after that was voted down, someone found a surplus of $11 million. Imagine that huh ?


Thats terrible!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just when I had them lined up to take care of my vacations, yaht, houses, and well my ranches....some one spoke up, jeese.

Matt, good research. I appreciated reading the article. Money used for the right thing in the right areas only seems to make sense. So who is not watching the ball ?????

<<<<<<<<----------- TOM FOR GOVERNOR ------------>>>>>>>>>>>>>

If I pay for a licenses I want my money to go for what I am told it was supposed to go for.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you remember when all that went down Brian ? I think they wanted a deer license to go up to something like $50 or somewhere in that area. It was crazy. The sad part was when they found the money, there was no outrage whatsoever.
BRIAN FOR LT. GOVERNOR


----------

